# waza



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

i dont wanna have problems this is the mail of the owner seend to me check this is stranger waths i buy fuck¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

Hi ,

I'm located in London, United Kingdom, and the car is here with me.
I've just moved here from US and I need a new car. I have to sell it
in US because I wasn't able to register the car here because the car is not 
equiped with EUR 4 so I decided to sell it to someone back in the states.
If want to have it registered have to start an individual procedure for the 
vehicle through the Government, pass several technical tests and make a lot 
of changes to the car which are expensive they told me.
This is why I am selling the car so cheap. The car is in perfect condition, with
no rust, no damages, never been in accidents.

To earn your trust, we will use a third party, Square Trade, to make 
this deal. I will support the Square Trade fees. All you have to do is
to send the money to Square Trade and wait to receive the car at your
door. If you don't want to keep it, just inform Square Trade and they
will send you the money back as soon as you send the car back to me
(this is not the case, as the car is as described, in perfect
condition). In case you don't receive the car (this is not the case
to) Square Trade will refund you the money, 100%. Square Trade won't 
give me the money until they have your word that you have received the
car and you want to keep it. You will 5 day to test the car.

I will manage the shipping of the car at no cost for you. You will pay
only the price of the car, $8,900 . You will have to make a 30% downpayment prior 
shipping and after receiving and inspecting the car you will send me the remaining balance. 
This plan is a common way of transacting business over the Internet and internationally. 

If you are interested to go ahead with the deal, please reply with 
your full name and shipping address in order to contact Square Trade
to start the deal. They will provide you with more info regarding the
deal.

Thank you for your time
and
Best regards,
Hogan Klaus


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

Deleted post......


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*jejeje*

jejeje sorry im not selling nothing this is a email of the owner of my "car"


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

GRYPHO said:


> jejeje sorry im not selling nothing this is a email of the owner of my "car"


 Darn, you're not selling a car? I was almost dead stunned because I thought you were selling your car... ( the Skyline!!!!! ^_^ ) first of all I know its worth way way way more than 8900 but I didn't know what you were selling. But damn I guess I should delete the post with my info in it not that its that bad but I will. Have a good day. Sorry for my confusion.


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

GRYPHO said:


> i dont wanna have problems this is the mail of the owner seend to me check this is stranger waths i buy fuck¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> ...


Yeah, you got ripped off! Say good bye to your money!
HAHAHAHAHA! I am laughing because you believe in this kind of stuff. Its like believing in Santa Clause. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

not only he lost his money, but his reputation un another forum from mexico...no one belives him now....but i think there is a way he can get his money back atleast.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

GRYPHO u LOSER!!
Go to: http://www.autostyle.com.au/ 
Go to: "Our cars" from the top bar menu.
Then select nissan under the make and Skyline GTR under the model, your car is the 4th one.

I still dont believe you though, and my reason is in your other thread!


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*MMM*

I SEE THE CAR I CONFUISE


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

GRYPHO said:


> I SEE THE CAR I CONFUISE


Dude you dont sound like a guy who spends a hundred thousand on a race car!


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*mmmm*

8900 dlls exactly , im waiting really i have problems i dont now wath buy  realy i confuse


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

how much us pending? one hundred thousand or eight thousand nine hundred? LOL you wouldnt even get parts off the engine for that price.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

sorry double post


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

he spended about 8900 for that GT-R!!! which looks he aint getting for shit!

When he told me he got it for about 9g's i was like WTF?! its impossible....no GT-R owner would sell a car like that for under friking 60k!!!! its insane....


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*MTA*

MTA LOKI TU TMB ECHAS TIERRA VA¡


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

GRYPHO said:


> MTA LOKI TU TMB ECHAS TIERRA VA¡



No es tierra wey....pero es algo ilogico ya la verdad.


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*MTA*



Loki said:


> No es tierra wey....pero es algo ilogico ya la verdad.


TONCES NO HABLES NADAMAS HACES K ME ODIEN MAS DEJAME VER PRIMERO K ME DICE ESTE CHAVO Y LUEGO ME ESCUPEN NO?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

GRYPHO said:


> TONCES NO HABLES NADAMAS HACES K ME ODIEN MAS DEJAME VER PRIMERO K ME DICE ESTE CHAVO Y LUEGO ME ESCUPEN NO?



wey ya entraste a la pagina k pusieron estos weyes? osea el CARRO esta en AUSTRALIA en este momento......le pertenese a una tienda de AUTOS!!!!


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*K SI*

YA T HABIA DICHO K SI LO VI...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

GRYPHO said:


> YA T HABIA DICHO K SI LO VI...



pues ve levantando una demanda o algo.....o dale en su madre al cabron k le diste el $!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

got subtitles?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> got subtitles?



He got upset because i flamed him.....hes saying that its not his fault and that maybe he was jacked.....i told him thata ther is no maybe...HE GOT JACKED period!....he should go sue the guy he gave the money too or kick his ass atleast.!


----------

